# Reminder: Doping Posts/Threads go in the Doping Forum



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

Put your doping thoughts in the proper forum. Hijacking someones thread to share your "they all dope" diatribe is a bad idea. Repeat violators will be dealt with accordingly.

Thanks for your understanding and happy posting.


----------

